# Oska Raccoon - Pic heavy!



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Thought it was about time I introduced Oska to you all. He is brother of Atuki and Bruce for those of you who know those lovely little guys!


----------



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow!!


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

He's about as cute as it gets for me. Beautiful Raccoon ...


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Fantastic photos! Very cute little chap :flrt:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Oh and he knows it lol...what a lil monster he is at times but a very cute and fluffy one at that. He proper cracks me up, what a character!


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

hes well cute and awsome pics 2 :notworthy:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

He is BEAUTIFUL!!! Those pictures are just lovely. And yes, they are such characters, i have to say that owning a raccoon has to be the best thing ever, its just a bit painful when they get nippy.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Great photos!!! :flrt:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Nicee piccys there, Kelly!:flrt:
And really nice looking fella. Lin would love one........but she no havng one, there are enough here to contend with: victory::whip:


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

wow he's gorgeous!!! want one now....where did uou get them? can you keep one in the same house as a dog? (my dog is okay with cats - we used to have one)


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Lol bless Dave you meany...wait till I visit with Oska in tow 

Yeah nips are sore lol but it's all games to him he just has to learn he can't bite skin only his toys.

They can be kept as house pets BUT they are very hard work. Oska is only just past 12 weeks and already he is hard work so I imagine I can multiply that by 50 times when he is full grown. 2 of my dogs have met him and they got on very well...the other 2 are too prey driven...perhaps when he is a little bigger we can muzzle the dogs and do a very controlled introduction but I'm taking no chances!

There are a few breeders mostly in southern England...do your research now and post an ad in Jan as babies should be available from about March onwards.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> Lol bless Dave you meany...wait till I visit with Oska in tow
> 
> Yeah nips are sore lol but it's all games to him he just has to learn he can't bite skin only his toys.
> 
> ...


Don t suppose you know what the exact date of birth was?


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yup was the 10th July


----------



## diamonds (Sep 15, 2010)

amazing pics! love the yawn one and the close up one in the pink flowers is stunning!:2thumb:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Really great pictures - such a gorgeous little chap.


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

Those pictures are gorgeous :flrt:. What are these like as pets? Are the easy to keep and what sort of food do they eat? Thanks


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

He is stunning, you're so lucky! I would love one but have made my committment to skunks now. 

Those pictures are fantastic he looks really cheeky and very intelligent too.


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

Lovely pics, he is beautiful.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

He's gorgeous :flrt: he has great facial expressions too


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

He is gorgeous  and lovely photos


----------



## mad for reptiles (Jul 22, 2010)

*raccoon*

great pics 

i wont one where u get yours from ?


----------



## Strawberry (Jan 18, 2009)

How are they as pets? Im interested in skunks but I have always loved these and use to get them wild in the garden (grew up in Canada) and they were sooo cheeky!! How are they in captivity? tame? litter trained? price? cheers x


----------

